# Adobe premiere pro CS5 won't install



## Computer123 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have windows 7 yet it still says minium system requirements are not met. Please let me know what else i might require.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Contact Adobe Support with your CS5 serial number. As you've paid $700 for the software, you might as well take advantage of their free 24 hour support service.

From http://www.adobe.com/aboutadobe/contact.html


> 1. I'm having trouble downloading or installing my software.
> 2. I'm trying to use a single-user product I bought from Adobe or another merchant.
> 
> Try this first:
> ...


----------



## Geekomatic (Jul 19, 2010)

"Requirements" may also mean your hardware...Have you checked that, as well?

Also, not sure if it holds true in Win 7 (haven't used it except on kid's gaming PC)- but previous Windows allowed a right-click/install or run as admin for executable files...just a thought...


----------



## Computer123 (Dec 5, 2009)

Right-click run as admistator is not working. I will post my system information.

Rating: 1.0 Windows experience Index.

Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHx

Installed memory(RAM): 1.00 GB

System type: 32-bit operaying system.

Premiere Pro CS5 requirements:
# Intel® Core™2 Duo or AMD Phenom® II processor; 64-bit support required
# 64-bit operating system required: Microsoft® Windows Vista® Home Premium, Business, Ultimate, or Enterprise with Service Pack 1 or Windows® 7
# 2GB of RAM (4GB or more recommended).

I guess its not going to work.

What if i upgrade my computer, will i lose all my data?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Upgrading your hardware (CPU/RAM) won't affect your data, but if you upgrade to 64-bit Windows you should backup anything you want to keep, format the drive, install Windows and then restore your files.

Your motherboard might not be suitable for a dual core CPU. Let us know if you need any help choosing new parts.


----------



## Geekomatic (Jul 19, 2010)

You can add RAM (memory) as easy as replacing a SIM card in a mobile phone.

The 64 bit Windows requires an operating system upgrade & saving of data (as stated before).

I'd attempt the RAM upgrade first- go to crucial.com & install/run their online RAM configurator. It will tell you what you have, what you can install.

If more RAM won't run it, you're not out anything- but will need to consider an OS upgrade...


----------

